# Winter riding clothing and gear



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I was a Tractor Supply tonight and really wanted to buy a purple Carhartt coat that I saw. Everyone tells me how very warm they are but with a price tag of $99.99 it was a little bit out of my budget so I found another coat , a dark brown Schmidt which was much cheaper and another 10 percent off ! I tried it on and really liked it so I bought that one and saved about $50.

It got me thinking about how winter is almost here , in PA we have had 4 inches of wet snow and rain over the last few days. I dont have access to an indoor ring ,so I have to brave the elements if I still want to get some riding time in this winter.

What does everyone wear in the cold winter months? Riders or Horses?
Maybe I can get some suggestions .....thanks


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

RadHenry09 said:


> I was a Tractor Supply tonight and really wanted to buy a purple Carhartt coat that I saw.


 
I was *at* Tractor Supply....( sorry for not proof reading )


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I usually wear a hoodie over a tee and (depending on how cold) a thicker jacket of some sort over it. I havent' really been able to ride in the bad weather since my gelding wasn't broke back then, so this will be my first year as well riding. However, I was always out at the barn. I really like stuffing my pants in my boots, keeps me warmer, and this year I may break out the half chaps even though I ride western. and of course gloves!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I think half chaps would keep your legs a little warmer , thats a good idea.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

If you look into Mountain Horse products, you wont be dissapointed.

They make fabulous riding clothing, directed towards those riders who ride outdoors and outback all year round. They make very hearty, very strong products and I love them.

Mountain Horse Winter Riding Boots for Western Riders and those who wear paddock boots and 1/2 chaps:










Winter riding pants:



















Winter Thermal under wear:

http://mountainhorseusa.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/lds-baselayer-set-f09-lr4.jpg


I cannot say anything bad about their products. I love them for winter riding! Their clothing makes it that much more desirable to ride in the winter.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i have winter riding breeches that i wear [sometimes with longjohns under them !] they are a lot warmer than jeans or regular breeches !

i also layer a lot, i hate feeling all bulky !

you can also get helmet liners that cover your ears like ear muffs that will keep you so warm !


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I wear an old down jacket, about 3 sweaters, a thermal long sleeve top and 2 long sleeve tops over that. I wear long johns under winter breeches under 2 layers of pj's. Then I put 1 regular sock up over the long johns, a pair of knee highs over the breeches, and then wool socks over the pj pants and stukk them in my tall winter boots with those foot warmers. They are made by mountain horse, and are so warm and comfy! And then I have a toque and mitts. My mom HATES winter because we have so many clothes to wash, and they all smell so strong because the cows are kept in the barn all winter.
I strongly suggest the hand and foot warmers, they work so well! If you don't mind wearing pjs to the barn, then getting some really fuzzy cheap ones from walmart will do you good. I just buy lots of cheap, warm clothes and layer them.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

lol dynamite, how do you move around with all those layers on?


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> lol dynamite, how do you move around with all those layers on?


I have no idea. I guess the clothes I wear are very stretchy! I hate having so much on though... it makes me clumsy lol.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I wear pj pants under my jeans. That's about the only thing I do different in the winter. My body temp is naturally higher than normal so I'm almost always cold unless its summer time. I'm always layering shirts: tank top, long sleeve shirt, hoodie, jacket. Some good tips for keeping warm: keeping your wrists warm will help keep your fingers warm so getting longer gloves that cover your wrists will help. Wearing a long undershirt that you tuck into your pants also helps keep you warmer. Also I love those gloves that have the mitten attachment (not sure if anyone knows what I'm talking about). They've got a mitten flap that you can fold back so you can have use of your fingers if you need them, but if you don't you can pull the mitten part over your fingers and that keeps them warmer than regular gloves because it keeps all your fingers together so they keep eachother warm. Kind of like how regular socks keep your toes warmer than toe socks (or they do for me anyway).


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

wow I really like those products you suggested MIEventer!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I usually wear a tank top, thick hoodie, my riding jacket (which has my riding schools name and my name on it  ), tights or leggins, my riding pants, skiing socks, half chaps and jodhpur boots. 
I usually have a few pairs of gloves with me. Sometimes I layer them or just change them when they get too cold but I might buy these. I also usually move my fingers a lot so that the blood keeps pumping.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I love my Cuddle Duds  I can wear less on the outside if I have them on the inside. If you look for them in the spring, you can always find them on sale too.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I get warm SO fast when I am working/moving ect. So I really dont have to layer up at all... this is me and Candy last winter










Thats all I wear.
T-shirt, hoodie, jeans, shoes, red headband thingy. And sometimes gloves!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

^ Wow , you must stay really warm! Is your indoor heated?

I wore my new coat today thinking I would be cold , it was sunny here high of 45 and i was actually too warm ....

I have a Moutain Horse spring/fall jacket , I really like it. I bet the winter ones are very warm too.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't have these, but has anyone else seen those riding mittens that have a separate finger for the pinky, but the rest is a mitten? I've always been intrigued by those! As for me, I wear thick socks, those heat packs in my boots and gloves, a thick sweater, my winter coat, and a hat under my helmet, and sometimes a scarf. It gets FRIGID in Wisconsin in the winters! I was cursed with getting cold easily LOL.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> I love my Cuddle Duds I can wear less on the outside if I have them on the inside. If you look for them in the spring, you can always find them on sale too.


Ooh!! I saw those on Oprah one year. They were on her Christmas Specials Oprah's Favorite Things and the whole audience got Cuddle Duds.

I want!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I LOVE my Kerrits fleece lined riding breeches. I ride outside all winter and they keep my legs so warm! For the upper body, I just keep my chin covered and I'm good to go.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

if i am riding english(Maddy): lots of layers- thick socks, tank/long sleeve thermal/sweatshirt and jacket, head band thing to keep my ears warm, gloves, breeches, paddock boots and half chaps ...

if i am riding western(Brodie): jeans, tall socks, something warm on my head, boots, tank, long sleeve and carhartt jacket - that thing is AMAZING


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

fleece jacket and jeans with waffled long john's underneath, thick wool socks, boots, earmuffs, gloves. it gets really cold here in OH. the indoor arena is still pretty nippy on those types of days.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

i'm a fan of layering. i ride in... 

thermal base layer (sierra trading post, which is actually an outdoors type store, has some fantastic deals on brands like north face and hot chily's -both my favs) 
winter breeches (i have several different brands, some better then others) 
long sleeved shirt 
hoodie or sweater 
jacket/shell (I have a bazillion different lengths/kinds, i love coats)
scarf (i also love scarves)


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I usually wear two layers of socks under very nice riding shoes, wool-pants (made for glacier trekking, so they're very warm), warm pants and nice winter breeches. A t-shirt, a wool sweater (matches the pants), a hoodie, oftentimes a jacket and a nice, thick winter jacket. Thick, thick, thick gloves are an absolute must. I sometimes wear a riding hat (made out of fleece,under the helmet) as well. 

We do get some pretty horrid weather here..


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Heavy Carhartt coat, t-shirt, hoodie sweatshirt or fleece, flannel lined jeans, longjohns, 3 pairs of socks, hat with flaps under my helmet and gloves. I've been looking at the Mountain Horse tall boots. The snow here can really pile up and I've had snow come down my paddock boots as I went out to get my horse.

I feel like the Michelin Man sometimes in the winter with all my layers.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

ROFL, living in Manitoba, layering is absolutely neccesary! I wear two pairs of pants all winter - my breeches underneath and whatever jeans I ripped open the summer before and can't be worn without pants underneath without an embarrasing situation.

Typically two sweaters and a heavy winter jacket follows. I have ankle high winter boots I wear, I don't have a huge problem with my feet getting cold, so that's nice. On my hands it's a pair of small gloves and then a pair of mits. Either my full out Canadian ear flap fur hat or a headband depending on how cold it is. And naturally, a scarf.

When it gets REALLY cold, I bust out my bright red DOMO jumpsuit from when I worked there :lol: Ever try getting on a horse in one of those? NOT FUN!

There isn't much that stops us from riding! And we don't have an indoor arena!



















There were taken January 2009! Heh heh, it was a COLD day! (well into -40)


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

I love the pics! I could never get anyone out in the cold to take pics of me. The lady who keeps my horse for me laughs at me through her upper window in her nice warm house. She never rides in the winter.

Being a new horse owner last winter, I rode as long as the windchill was above 0.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

i wear leggings under my jeans, walking boots, a vest, t shirt, jumper and ski coat and it doesnt really snow here except maybe once or twice a year and it doesnt last longer than a couple of days but we do get a really bad northerly wind


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Ah, just the subject I got on here looking to find! I did NOT get my 2 colts started this summer so now I am going to have to spend some cold Montana winter days out working with them and I definitly need some warm riding clothes suggestions!!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I know the feeling ....where our horses are there is no covered area or indoor , the arena is on the flat spot on top of a hill so when the wind blows it is bitter cold in the winter. Snow and ice are also a problem ,however I still want to ride and work with the horses. I made the mistake of not doing that too much last winter and felt like we started all over again in the spring >sigh<

PA winters can be bitter at times , maybe not as bad as Montana though.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

^ I also hate the fact that the time I get off of work it is dark , there is one "spot light" for the ring I wish there were more though : (


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I also forgot that over the weekend I saw a helmet cover that has flaps that come around and fasten under your chin to keep your ears warm. It was a neat concept . I am thinking of buying 2 ...one for me and one for my daughter . Has anyone ever used these?


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

RadHenry09 said:


> PA winters can be bitter at times , maybe not as bad as Montana though.


I'm not sure much can match up with a Montana winter. Michigan winters are bad enough.


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

I wear a long sleeved shirt, light wool sweater, hoodie and a wind breaker. PJ pants under my jeans, with a pair of regular socks, and then wool socks with foot warmers. My hands are always cold, even with gloves and mittens. I usually put on thick gloves with hand warmers in them, but it's annoying when you ride.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

RadHenry09 said:


> I also forgot that over the weekend I saw a helmet cover that has flaps that come around and fasten under your chin to keep your ears warm. It was a neat concept . I am thinking of buying 2 ...one for me and one for my daughter . Has anyone ever used these?


i know you can get a liner for inside your helmet with ear muffs on it...my mum has one & i steal it from her all the time bc it keeps me so warm haha


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I usually wear: tank top, cuddle duds, t-shirt, sweat shirt, and then my hunting coat. If it's really cold I'll add a long sleeve. Oh then I have my "don't shoot me hat", neck warmer, gloves, and sometimes those fingerless/mitten/glove thingys. Legs - wool socks, cuddle duds, jeans, and sometimes my fuzzy pajama pants, plus my insulated hunting boots (1800 grams, but really light weight). I usually ride bareback so I stay warmer that way too. 

I get cold easily and no indoor + bitter cold MN winter.


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

> When it gets REALLY cold, I bust out my bright red DOMO jumpsuit from when I worked there Ever try getting on a horse in one of those? NOT FUN!


that reminds me of what some people think about knights in armor getting on horses, although if they could ride in it i'd GUESS the armor wasnt TOO heavy to wear, either that or they were that STRONG. LOL

when I rode in winter I'd wear like 1/2 my closet, but i always had trouble with my hands and feet (feet esp cus i broke my toes at one point so I dont think i get the best circulation in them) I would come home after and they would be numb but burn and feel like electric wire when defrosting.

~AL615


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

We have an indoor ring so i normally just wear breeches and tall boots. Then a sweatshirt or a coat.


----------

